# FOR RENT in SINGAPORE!



## chanz86

Dear Expats,

I am a property agent in Singapore.
Below are some of my available units available for rent, NO COMMISSION from your side as I am serving the Landlord/Owners.
Please feel free to contact me on any other enquiries.

(1) 76 SHENTON
Walk to Tanjong Pagar MRT
Minutes from CBD area
Brand New collecting Keys by OCT.
Available Nov 2014!

1 Bedroom 592sqft $4,500/mth
2 Bedroom 969sqft $5,800/mth

Both High Floor with Unblock View

(2) CityLights
Walk to Lavender MRT
Direct bus to Bugis & Town
Minutes to Amenities & Food
High Floor & Unblock View
Fully Furnishe
Available Early Nov 2014

1 Bedroom 592sqft $3,800/mth

(3) Riviera 38
Brand New just TOP
Free Shuttle Bus to Boon Keng MRT
Infinity Pool
Budget 2 Bedroom for RENT!!
High Floor & Unblock View
Available Nov 2014

2 Bedroom 742sqft $3,500/mth

(4) Richmont Park
Next to Paragon Shopping Center @ ORchard Road Shopping Belt
Huge 2 Bedroom @ 1012sqft
High Floor Unblock View
Fully Furnished
Available Immediate

2 Bedroom 1012sqft $6,500/mth

(5) Cote DÁzure
Next to Parkway Parade Shopping Mall
Run/Cycle to East Coast Park Singapore
Bus to CBD area
Mid Floor SEAVIEW

2 Bedroom 1107sqft $4,000/mth

MANY OTHER UNITS AVAILABLE......


***************************************************************
May Lee李美婵 (R048688H)
Mobile: 8666 0881
Email: maylee0881 @ gmail.com
ERA Realty Network Pte Ltd

Converting Transactions into Relationships!!


----------

